# New Betta Boy!! What should i name it?



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I got this betta from my friend because he couldnt take care of him they had him in a cool whip container  I took him and he is soo cool and was hungry because he hadnt been fed for while. What should i name him? I wanna name him something chinese. okay thankyou


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I dont know any chinese names but that was so great of you to take him and get him a better home. Good luck with him and hes a beautiful fish =]


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

yapahu, kina, flawn,koniciwa 

dont know if this is chineese i just made up some words =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## litljenarey (Aug 15, 2009)

Google "english to chinese"
You should be able to find a translator site, type in words you like and see what they are in chinese.

Thats how I got my fishes name, Niji. It's "rainbow" in Japanese.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i looked on a name sight for warrior names and came up with eskiminzin! did a face book vote as well got my mates to "like" which name they prefered!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

how bout Ninja?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My neighbor has a cat named Ninja.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Ninja's such a sweet name for a betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I might consider it for mine.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

A great place to look for names is Behindthename.com, which is where I got Deimos, Akakios, Eros, and Thanatos. Only Deimos has kept his name though, since Akakios is Ace, and Eros/Thanatos died. ANYWAYS, it has hundreds, probably even thousands of names, including Chinese.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for that website. I'll check it out.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

If you type in baby names on google it will give you several really good ones that let you choose the origin of name sot look at and even catagories. i.e. colors, angels, places, so basically themes of names


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Idk why but i decided to name him Justin ;p it looks like it fits him for some reason.......


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Justin is a cool name!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Bettabubble3 said:


> Idk why but i decided to name him Justin ;p it looks like it fits him for some reason.......


 
His last name should be Swimberlake


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Romad said:


> His last name should be Swimberlake


Haahaa!!! I like that!!


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

Jazattackk said:


> Ninja's such a sweet name for a betta


Awww, look at my cute ninja!

Nice fish, nice name, ew picture. Try using a macro lens if possible, and shrink it 50 percent or more in Paint or Paint.net.


----------

